# Laguna Back In a Lockdown or Stiff Travel Rules and Barangay Passes!



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I need to get to my bank, pay the electric bill, so what a hassle again for those of us who have to use the trike and motorcycle travel, my wife has got to get out also, she's tired of being stuck for months. We always get dragged into Manila's lock down status.

I passed a family member here yesterday on his motorcycle all the way from Manila... what the heck! He was only here to see his buddies and drinking "Sunday" because he lives with his wife and kids in Manila and that's the problem along with those traveling in vehicles, I witnessed many parked along the roadways they aren't from here and I don't think vehicles get this same scrutiny so who's really passing on this virus. 

Had to rant and probably later on I'll delete this thread.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Get it out mate, will do you good. We have been in MGCQ or what ever they call it for some time and I had to laugh a few weeks ago while in town we decided to go to Chow King (Ben decided as I'm not a fast food person) and because we didn't have a health certificate we were not allowed in,,,,,,,,, there was no one else in there either, very profitable.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I have to ask Mark,,,,,,,, think we have been down this road but why can't you simply pay your electricity bill online? Perhaps like us here, cash only.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I have to ask Mark,,,,,,,, think we have been down this road but why can't you simply pay your electricity bill online? Perhaps like us here, cash only.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I'm slow to change when it comes to our Electrical bill, I don't trust the local shops to handle this and I still haven't looked into Gcash but man I thought this was over it's like a roller coaster, did some serious panic shopping stocked up on Scotch and other grained whiskey's.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I'm slow to change when it comes to our Electrical bill, I don't trust the local shops to handle this and I still haven't looked into Gcash but man I thought this was over it's like a roller coaster, did some serious panic shopping stocked up on Scotch and other grained whiskey's.


As we do, very normal and as said about to do it myself. I must go into our LUELCO store where Ben pays the bills every month in cash and ask if we can set up a direct debit. From what Ben says it will be met with "what's that Sir?"
The roller coaster ride is happening in many countries,,,,,,,,, I was so proud of Australia's response in curbing and controlling C-19 in the early months but it appears they have dropped the ball like many countries,,,,,,,,, long time to get out of this one.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

We pay our Meralco, PLDT, Cignal and water bill online with BDO. Our subdivision MD can now be paid on GCash. So no need to leave the Casa to pay any bills.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> We pay our Meralco, PLDT, Cignal and water bill online with BDO. Our subdivision MD can now be paid on GCash. So no need to leave the Casa to pay any bills.
> 
> Chuck


Sounds like you've a stress free life Chuck, well done. We are still loading our phones with scratchies, (because according to Ben we don't need or want a plan, this way is cheaper). Paying for Cignal with Gcash, was 7/11. Internet, globe at home with scratch cards, just queried Ben why we do it that way........... "You think if there was an easier way I would be swapping sims and scratching cards????? "he said scornfully" Same for the power bill, every month he ventures in the day after we get the bill so there are no queues.......
Ben has asked this question many times in their office and apparently cash is king but I still have been using my friend google to search to no avail.

Here is our electricity suppliers website and nowhere can I find any mention of how to pay a bill let alone direct debits etc.

LUELCO – La Union Electric Cooperative

https://www.doe.gov.ph/ducsp/luelco?ckattempt=1

If any one here can then slap me.

Thankfully we never get a water bill (deep well) but every December 2 ladies shout out at the gate for us to pay 20 pesos a month for garbage collection that most times never happens, I have not seen garbage collection since March,,,,,,,,,,, discount? Pigs might fly.
Why not simply put this fee into the local municipal rates and then distribute accordingly to the Barangays?
Time to cook and not stew on the idiosyncrasies here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

LUELCO can be paid with GCash cost 5 php.

https://www.gcash.com/billers/

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Chuck I will tell Ben though he probably know and prefers to get out and away from me, lol.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks Chuck I will tell Ben though he probably know and prefers to get out and away from me, lol.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Sorry Mark we have wandered off topic,,,,,,, lol, yet again but back to Chuck yes they do take Gcash now and 5 pesos per transaction, Ben had to look but there it was and thanks for that but I'm sure he likes talking to the young ladies when paying cash.

Back on topic we are still MGCQ here but we are buying a few extras as the numbers are rising but hope it ends up under control. 1 case of gin yesterday and an order for a case of vodka coming,,,,,,,, so I'll be good for a few days.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Sorry Mark we have wandered off topic,,,,,,, lol, yet again but back to Chuck yes they do take Gcash now and 5 pesos per transaction, Ben had to look but there it was and thanks for that but I'm sure he likes talking to the young ladies when paying cash.
> 
> Back on topic we are still MGCQ here but we are buying a few extras as the numbers are rising but hope it ends up under control. 1 case of gin yesterday and an order for a case of vodka coming,,,,,,,, so I'll be good for a few days.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


No problem with off topic I'm also going to use Gcash for the first time tomorrow because trikes are pretty much banned in the city, I don't have a car and there's no form of public transportation so I either I walk or ride my bike, so I'm using Gcash.

I can't pay my bills at a payment "Bayad" center I don't get it but this chained business made it clear to me yesterday, sign posted, that they won't accept payments for any government related business so it's Gcash from now on and I'm done with them also.

My son has been using Gcash for his online gaming needs so he's familiar with it and I guess it's back to using the Smart Phone.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> I need to get to my bank, pay the electric bill, so what a hassle again for those of us who have to use the trike and motorcycle travel, my wife has got to get out also, she's tired of being stuck for months. We always get dragged into Manila's lock down status.
> 
> I passed a family member here yesterday on his motorcycle all the way from Manila... what the heck! He was only here to see his buddies and drinking "Sunday" because he lives with his wife and kids in Manila and that's the problem along with those traveling in vehicles, I witnessed many parked along the roadways they aren't from here and I don't think vehicles get this same scrutiny so who's really passing on this virus.
> 
> Had to rant and probably later on I'll delete this thread.


Peoples making "Their Own" quarantine rules is what kills the program ,, same in USA !! I don't think that family memeber should have been in the area ,, just to socialize and get drunk !! I see many, many tricycle drivers still driving like lazy slobs and cannot stop spitting ,, so who knows how this Virus gets spread !!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I need to get to my bank, pay the electric bill, so what a hassle again for those of us who have to use the trike and motorcycle travel, my wife has got to get out also, she's tired of being stuck for months. We always get dragged into Manila's lock down status.
> 
> I passed a family member here yesterday on his motorcycle all the way from Manila... what the heck! He was only here to see his buddies and drinking "Sunday" because he lives with his wife and kids in Manila and that's the problem along with those traveling in vehicles, I witnessed many parked along the roadways they aren't from here and I don't think vehicles get this same scrutiny so who's really passing on this virus.
> 
> Had to rant and probably later on I'll delete this thread.


I know the feeling...I want to get out and do something besides stare at the walls. I am currently in Bohol where we had absolutely NO cases of COVID19 for several months but they kept us all on lockdown, curfews and quarantines anyway, (claiming it was for our own good), but it did absolutely NO good because now we are getting the virus here as well after several people were caught sneaking into the Province without authorization or travel passes, LSI's not following their mandatory quarantine and more than 3,000 arrests for people not following the COVID19 Executive Order and now...LOCAL TRANSMISSIONS have been recorded this month...no one here is taking the virus seriously, the general population is not honoring the curfew or following quarantine guidelines, no social distancing and no face masks...I see it every day!

And now...the Philippines virus cases are sky rocketing to record numbers in the past week with five new daily records broken in just 6 days!!! The largest daily gains in ALL of Southeast Asia...

SAD SITUATION...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I know the feeling...I want to get out and do something besides stare at the walls. I am currently in Bohol where we had absolutely NO cases of COVID19 for several months but they kept us all on lockdown, curfews and quarantines anyway, (claiming it was for our own good), but it did absolutely NO good because now we are getting the virus here as well after several people were caught sneaking into the Province without authorization or travel passes, LSI's not following their mandatory quarantine and more than 3,000 arrests for people not following the COVID19 Executive Order and now...LOCAL TRANSMISSIONS have been recorded this month...no one here is taking the virus seriously, the general population is not honoring the curfew or following quarantine guidelines, no social distancing and no face masks...I see it every day!
> 
> And now...the Philippines virus cases are sky rocketing to record numbers in the past week with five new daily records broken in just 6 days!!! The largest daily gains in ALL of Southeast Asia...
> 
> SAD SITUATION...


Sure is nice to hear from you again Cebu Citzen, I think the last time you were on the forum you were living in Manila? 

Tomorrow I'm headed for my bank and don't even know if I can get out of our municipality on a trike but I'm not renting no van to get that accomplished, I'll wait if I have to until after the 18th. We also need groceries and we live in a small Municipality and the variety is just not there so I need a much larger chained grocery store so I can stock up for the month plus Barako coffee. :fingerscrossed: I'm already stocked up with whiskey and beer because I sure got caught with my pants down in March, that won't happen again.

Just in case I have to go through more loop holes I went and purchased a face shield at 50 pesos and I got some new more comfortable face masks, I had a few with the valve in them and that's not allowed anymore and they were pretty much worthless I found out later it was just a hole that appeared to be a valve on a face mask.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Sure is nice to hear from you again Cebu Citzen, I think the last time you were on the forum you were living in Manila?
> 
> Tomorrow I'm headed for my bank and don't even know if I can get out of our municipality on a trike but I'm not renting no van to get that accomplished, I'll wait if I have to until after the 18th. We also need groceries and we live in a small Municipality and the variety is just not there so I need a much larger chained grocery store so I can stock up for the month plus Barako coffee. :fingerscrossed: I'm already stocked up with whiskey and beer because I sure got caught with my pants down in March, that won't happen again.
> 
> Just in case I have to go through more loop holes I went and purchased a face shield at 50 pesos and I got some new more comfortable face masks, I had a few with the valve in them and that's not allowed anymore and they were pretty much worthless I found out later it was just a hole that appeared to be a valve on a face mask.


Thanks for noticing my absence M.C.A., it's good to be back...I got caught up in several complicated building projects and just found myself busy all the time...and unfortunately I started neglecting my visits to this forum...but things have settled down a lot, (especially with the onslaught of COVID19), and I sure do enjoy being back on the Forum again...


----------

